# Bucks vs 76ers: Game 2



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

After a tough overtime loss in Charlotte, the Bucks are in Milwaukee for their home opener, and they have the perfect opponent to get over that disappointment in the incompetent 76ers. A true NBA miracle may be happening as well, as the last report had the game being very close to being a sellout, something the Bradley Center hasn't seen since the Fear the Deer year. 

We'll see if this team can keep up the hot shooting they had against Charlotte, or if there's a bit of a hangover after the disappointment of giving up a big lead.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks had an interesting player intro...


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis not starting again...


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jabari starts things off with a 3!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Some beautiful passing leads to Larry getting stuffed by the rim...


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Need to go to Jabari more


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jabari jam on the secondary break!!!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis-Jabari-Henson is loooooong


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from Jabari right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice work creating the thread. Unfortunately I'm not home tonight to watch any games. Good luck, Bucks.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another Jabari fast break dunk!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

why isn't giannis starting? what the shit


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks just aren't playing defense tonight...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

ATLien said:


> why isn't giannis starting? what the shit


Beats the hell out of me, I did not expect Dudley to start for this team at all


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Mayo looks like a totally different player this year, I hope he keeps his head on staight


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks win. Mayo looking good again and a nice night from Jabari as well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Jabari starts things off with a 3!


Just watching this now. That was a contested shot that he knocked down confidently. Impressive.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Noel's got some serious upside.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That left-handed floater by Jabari was pretty nice as well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Giannis-Jabari-Henson is loooooong


Looks like Henson is getting those Pachulia minutes in this one. I actually think that was a good decision by Kidd. Pachulia did an excellent job on Big Al, and Henson looks much better in a more fluid game like this one against the Sixers. Good use of frontcourt personnel.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think my favorite Bucks line-up right now is probably Mayo-Giannis-Jabari-Ilyasova-Henson. Am I crazy?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tony Wroten's first step is deceptive.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I think my favorite Bucks line-up right now is probably Mayo-Giannis-Jabari-Ilyasova-Henson. Am I crazy?


Or maybe Knight instead of Ilyasova when he's playing unselfish.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's a weird thing to say for a bottom half NBA team, but I think these Bucks might be too deep. They have about 11 guys who legitimately think they should be getting playing time over other guys on the roster. Seriously, other than Wolters and possibly Dudley, who doesn't deserve to be getting minutes for this team? If they wind up winning a bunch of games, this won't be a problem. If they get pretty far under .500, players will start complaining. It's only natural.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> Or maybe Knight instead of Ilyasova when he's playing unselfish.


Is it just me, or is Knight kind of a poor man's Westbrook? The problem is, with that style of PG, you really need to be a transcendent talent (like Westbrook) for the positives to really outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> It's a weird thing to say for a bottom half NBA team, but I think these Bucks might be too deep. They have about 11 guys who legitimately think they should be getting playing time over other guys on the roster. Seriously, other than Wolters and possibly Dudley, who doesn't deserve to be getting minutes for this team? If they wind up winning a bunch of games, this won't be a problem. If they get pretty far under .500, players will start complaining. It's only natural.


Wolters gets some burn later in this game and looked pretty good. He played better than Marshall.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Is it just me, or is Knight kind of a poor man's Westbrook? The problem is, with that style of PG, you really need to be a transcendent talent (like Westbrook) for the positives to really outweigh the negatives.


I've heard the comparisons for Knight. I don't think he's exactly like Brandon Jennings or exactly a poor man's Westbrook or exactly a Greg Anthony type. I just think he's not fully formed as a player. I think he has flashes of smart play, flashes of scoring potency, and flashes of defensive prowess. He just needs to learn how to be a consistent professional. If Jason Kidd can help him do that, we might not have to make comparisons anymore. He might just be the first Brandon Knight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Wolters gets some burn later in this game and looked pretty good. He played better than Marshall.


And Bayless has looked solid as well. They seem to have multiple positional logjams on this roster.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> And Bayless has looked solid as well. They seem to have multiple positional logjams on this roster.


Lots of trade pieces they could piece together.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> Lots of trade pieces they could piece together.


Yeah... but...

Unfortunately, most of them are young. A trade at this point might actually be giving up on a good player that turns out to develop into an all-star somewhere else. I wouldn't trade Knight, Giannis, Parker, Henson, Middleton, or Mayo right now. 

And they won't get anything of value for Pachulia, Dudley, Ilyasova, Wolters, Marshall, or Bayless. That pretty much only leaves Sanders as a possible trade chip. The only problem is that Jason Kidd has a man crush on him. I just don't see this team making a move. We might just have to wait and see how they grow together.


----------

